# My Golden Eats Deer Poop!



## Woodyspond

We live in the woods on surrounded by many acres which is nice when you want to walk but terrible when you have a Golden that thinks deer poop is an appetizer! By the time I get to him he is chowing down like crazy. He gets worms from this. I've walked him on a leash but with all this acreage around us, its sad to see him not be able to run. Does anyone else have this problem? He doesn't eat his own or other dogs, just the deer and I think he may get the occasional rabbit in there. He stays away from the Coyote. 
Any suggestions out there?:yuck:


----------



## 2Retrievers222

Mine at horse and rabbit.

C/P

Dog eats feces of horses/cows: The feces of farm animals like horses, cows and pigs is naturally attractive to dogs. Some really love it, some aren't attracted to it. Most dogs enjoy eating and/or rolling in the feces of large animals. It is the least dangerous health-wise of all the coprophaegic habits a dog can have in regards to disease transmission and parasites. If your dog does this, you have a few of options. 

You can put up with it once in a while. Horse and cow poop actually contains many natural probiotics that are extremely beneficial to a dog's digestive system. The occasional ingestion of feces from a horse or a cow is actually GOOD for your dog. (I would avoid deep kissing him for a few hours afterwards).
You can teach your dog the "off" command, and supervise him when he's around the feces. Then tell him "off" when you see him going for it.
You can keep your dog on-leash to totally prevent him getting into it.


----------



## Selli-Belle

I wouldn't worry too much.....it is gross, but as i heard once, if it were really dangerous all dogs would be dead! Lots of people just worm their dogs a few times a year and figure it is just going to happen.


----------



## Willow52

We live on acreage with a lot of deer and a lot of deer poop. None of my dogs have ever had worms. I just try not to think about it :yuck:


----------



## Aislinn

When I herded sheep, especially up to the high meadow and back, the dogs would eat sheep and deer poop. We made sure to worm them a minumum of two times a year. They never had any health problems. If you are worried about it, talk to your vet and follow his recommendations.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Woodrow leaves the deer poop alone but he does love the goose poop as did Sammie my bridge girl. I try and discourage it with a leave it or aannnttt when I catch him. Never had a problem with worms.

Pete


----------



## cgriffin

My dachshund is a deer poop eater, he pretty much eats any poop out there, including his own. 
Last year, I had a stool sample run on him and it had a type of parasite in it, I forgot the name of it, that is only present in large animals, farm animals including deer. The vet said, I did not have to treat it, because it was self limiting in dogs.


----------



## MikaTallulah

All of mine eat deer poop and the yorkies also love to wear O'da smell of the wild. Buddy has not tried rolling in the poops yet just snacking. Mine have never really ever go sick from it- Occasional loss poops but nothing else.


----------



## fostermom

Danny not only love to eat deer poop (and to roll in it) but after he's done, he likes to come check in with me and pant at me. The smell is horrible, especially during rutting season!


----------



## Evie

Horrible but true, my old black Lab used to eat deer poop, and I wasn't always sorry. If she had the runs there was nothing better to fix the problem. All that fiber, maybe?


----------



## rbrooks

We have deer in the yard all the time, and Jackson likes to eat it as well.... Still trying to figure out a way to make him stop!!!!!


----------



## Sally's Mom

I live in the woods, and I am pretty sure that mine do not turn down the deer poop and turkey poop in addition to Mantha loving frozen dog poop. Dogs are basically disgusting.


----------



## Woodyspond

Thanks for all your replies. At least I am not alone! Took him to the vet and he had hook and round worms. She said to get him tested every few months and that her Golden eats it too. She said its common and that I can't really escape it living in the woods like I do. So I am treating him right now for worms and I guess I will take her advice and just have the stool tested every 3 months or so.
But it is GROSS! LOL Thanks again!


----------



## cubbysan

We too live on acreage with herds of deer. I am sure my dogs have eaten their share too and who knows what else.

My vet is very strict about testing my dogs every six months for worms. I need to take them for bordatella every six months anyhow.


----------



## boomers_dawn

I think all dogs love deer poop - aka "milk duds" and "jellybeans" 
I've never seen a dog that didn't love goose poop and horses' road apples too.
I think it might be natural for them as omnivores to happen along partially digested food and see it as free food.
I think the only way to stop it is to control it - leash, supervision, etc.
Yep, worms.


----------

